# Pre-war and ToC box-o-stuff, help ID please



## MonkeyWrenching (Feb 19, 2022)

Picked up a cigar box of "junk" from a pick and need some help IDing some stuff. They guy had almost exclusively bikes so I don't think it's from anything else. 

Always a fun game 

Stuff I know on the left: 
-Corbin 2 speed low speed drive clutch
-2 Corbin lockrings
-7 Iver Johnson crank bolts 
-4 coasting pegs (one pat. Date April 22 1890)

Stuff I don't on the right:
-Odd brass disc with machined notches 
-Internal threaded ring with notches on the top for a spanner
- about 10 of these black round spring clips, stamped with "rollfast pat. July 18 1918 made in USA"
-2 weird bottom bracket spindles. 
The rusty one has a pizza shaped ends on it
The one with some nickel left is really odd. One side has 2 notches, one has 3. Really wide. Has some huge crank bolts. 

If anyone recognizes anything let me know! 

Did some digging on the rollfast parts and the spindles but couldn't find anything.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2022)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 19, 2022)

Great box of gear! 

I could def. use some of that stuff! PM me if you'd like to barter a bit! 
I recognize a few things, if I had them in hand I may have better luck ID'ing though  
If I had to bet I would say the two faceted brass bolts fit in either side of the bottom bracket spindle on the left. 
Two hub internal threaded lock rings look like w/ the spanner tool openings. 
The Rollsfast springs if I had to guess replacement brake springs? 
The round disc w/ teeth looks like it may be for thread cleaning / cutting? Maybe a version of a lock ring I haven't seen, Not sure?


----------



## Iverider (Feb 19, 2022)

This is what all of the Iver Crank arm nuts that I’ve had my hands on look like. The nuts you have are probably crank arm nuts, but not sure if they’re Iver. The obvious difference is the extra recess in the center of yours. Do you have an Iver crank to check fitment?


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Feb 19, 2022)

Iverider said:


> View attachment 1573275
> This is what all of the Iver Crank arm nuts that I’ve had my hands on look like. The nuts you have are probably crank arm nuts, but not sure if they’re Iver. The obvious difference is the extra recess in the center of yours. Do you have an Iver crank to check fitment?



I do not have one to check, looking closer here they have a similar but distinctly different construction


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 19, 2022)

MonkeyWrenching said:


> I do not have one to check, looking closer here they have a similar but distinctly different construction
> 
> View attachment 1573317



Quite a few different mfgs used similar 'nuts' to fasten their crank arms. I believe even a semi-universal repair component based on my experience.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 19, 2022)

I think the coaster pegs are really mounting pegs for fixies- they'd screw onto the left rear axle.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 19, 2022)

Iverider said:


> View attachment 1573275
> This is what all of the Iver Crank arm nuts that I’ve had my hands on look like. The nuts you have are probably crank arm nuts, but not sure if they’re Iver. The obvious difference is the extra recess in the center of yours. Do you have an Iver crank to check fitment?



G&J used that type of nut also.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 19, 2022)

do the screws with hex heads fit in the crank shaft?





looks similar (same principal) to the hex head screws on one of my bike


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Feb 19, 2022)

locomotion said:


> do the screws with hex heads fit in the crank shaft?
> 
> View attachment 1573481
> 
> ...



They do fit, do you know what the spline looks like?


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Feb 23, 2022)

Managed to get a few more things
An early stand. Pretty well rusted over but solid and adjustable.

Also this that he swears he used as a spoke wrench but with no slot I'm now sure how it was used. The opening is square


----------



## gkeep (Feb 23, 2022)

The Rollfast Steel rings are used in ND Model A hubs when the brake shoes get too worn. I used one for awhile but eventually replaced the brake assembly and then the sleeve would not fit in the hub.


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 24, 2022)

MonkeyWrenching said:


> Managed to get a few more things
> An early stand. Pretty well rusted over but solid and adjustable.
> 
> Also this that he swears he used as a spoke wrench but with no slot I'm now sure how it was used. The opening is square
> ...



Looks like an early roller skate key


----------



## Rustngrease (Sep 27, 2022)

Sterling spindle


----------



## dasberger (Sep 27, 2022)

MonkeyWrenching said:


> Managed to get a few more things
> An early stand. Pretty well rusted over but solid and adjustable.
> 
> Also this that he swears he used as a spoke wrench but with no slot I'm now sure how it was used. The opening is square
> ...




Does this fit a chain tensioner?


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Sep 27, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Does this fit a chain tensioner?
> 
> View attachment 1702801



Looks like it does


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Sep 27, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Sterling spindle
> 
> View attachment 1702668
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

